# Bootcamp avec Windows 8...



## imac_001 (10 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

J'aurai voulu savoir si pour les jeux (en utilisant l'assistant Bootcamp) si je pourrai jouer au jeux pc's ou bien est-ce vraimet nécessaire d'avoir windows 7 ???

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2013)

imac_001 a dit:


> J'aurai voulu savoir si pour les jeux (en utilisant l'assistant Bootcamp) si je pourrai jouer au jeux pc's ou bien est-ce vraimet nécessaire d'avoir windows 7 ???



Bonjour,

Oui, on le peut comme avec un PC ... reste que les composants graphiques ne sont pas forcément au top pour cela.


----------



## imac_001 (10 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Oui, on le peut comme avec un PC ... reste que les composants graphiques ne sont pas forcément au top pour cela.



Ok ok, donc avec le 7 niveau graphismes uncun problème alors ???


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2013)

imac_001 a dit:


> Ok ok, donc avec le 7 niveau graphismes uncun problème alors ???



Le 7 est suffisant, quand a jouer avec un mac, c'est une autre histoire. 
Les meilleurs jeux (niveau fluidité) sont ceux qui sont développés pour le Mac


----------



## imac_001 (10 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Le 7 est suffisant, quand a jouer avec un mac, c'est une autre histoire.
> Les meilleurs jeux (niveau fluidité) sont ceux qui sont développés pour le Mac



Oui d'office ok ok merci hey hey à toi


----------

